# What Bug out pants are you wearing



## Lunatic Wrench (May 13, 2018)

I'm looking into pants, winter is easy, pretty much have that sorted, spring to fall on the other hand, not so much.
It rains here often, but it can also push 100° the next day so DRW and wicking fabrics are what I'm looking into and no cotton. 
Not looking for uber high tech with the price tag, nore convertible, just lightweight low key tech cargo pants that will work thru the spring and fall rain and decent in the summer heat.

So what's everyone packing, Columbia, REI, North Face, IX9, CQR, Free Soldier...


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

I have several pairs of "Propper" brand and I have been very happy with them! Have a pair on now
I think they're great and were priced good!

https://tacticalgear.com/propper-pa...0-ctz1Wm8fFbtfCQoBG7Mn7oDjhTSHdRoCZ00QAvD_BwE


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

I feel like this is not a good time to mention that I am a nudist......


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

I bought a pair of the insanely overpriced Fjallraven trousers.

I really can't say they are worth the money but, they are comfortable and bullet proof...metaphorically speaking.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

https://www.amazon.com/Outdoor-Anyt...hiking+pants&qid=1553454522&s=gateway&sr=8-11

Something like this. With good UV protection.


----------



## Lunatic Wrench (May 13, 2018)

Robie said:


> I bought a pair of the insanely overpriced Fjallraven trousers.
> 
> I really can't say they are worth the money but, they are comfortable and bullet proof...metaphorically speaking.


Wow, yea those are pricey



SDF880 said:


> I have several pairs of "Propper" brand and I have been very happy with them! Have a pair on now
> I think they're great and were priced good!
> 
> https://tacticalgear.com/propper-pa...0-ctz1Wm8fFbtfCQoBG7Mn7oDjhTSHdRoCZ00QAvD_BwE


Some good possibilities there.



stevekozak said:


> I feel like this is not a good time to mention that I am a nudist......


Now where did I put that 10' pole



Camel923 said:


> https://www.amazon.com/Outdoor-Anyt...hiking+pants&qid=1553454522&s=gateway&sr=8-11
> 
> Something like this. With good UV protection.


Not big on the convertables for the same reason OSHA won't let me wear shorts on the job site, still look like they may have something for me.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

I tell you whay? I really love the Mountain Khaki's original field pants. The way the stitch the inseam area is awesome and prevents the typical issues with jean like pants in the crotch area while having to climb, stoop, step over obstacles.

They are expensive, but If I were buying pants to last years....I'd buy them.
https://www.mountainkhakis.com/product/original-field-pant-rugged-canvas-mens/yellowstone


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

What are 'pants'?


----------



## Lunatic Wrench (May 13, 2018)

Back Pack Hack said:


> What are 'pants'?


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Speaking of pants, anybody seen mine?


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Lunatic Wrench said:


> View attachment 96763


You mean 'pants' is short-hand for 'brass closet rod'? Or is that a 'brass curtain rod'?


----------



## Lunatic Wrench (May 13, 2018)

I know it's Sunday, but all y'all need to put yer damn pants back on.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I never wear pants when I am at the computer. :tango_face_grin: I be going free style. :vs_rocking_banana:


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I found an excellent brand of pants while at the local Sam's Club recently. They are a twill fabric with a bit of stretch in them, flexible waistband, and a 5th pocket just above the knee on the right outseam, large enough to hold a cell phone, or maybe a blowout kit. (been thinking of trying that lately)
They aren't covered in huge flaps or saggy pockets, but are very durable and claim to be "weatherproof". (The brand is also "Weather Proof", so it's a bit redundant.)

I've since bought 3 more pair. I now prefer them over jeans.

https://www.samsclub.com/sams/weath...ty-pant-durable-stretch-twill/prod21365196.ip


----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

Best pants made...Cool for summer...warm for winter with the fleece lined....Not too overly expensive but they last forever! The Firehose Work pants rock!
https://www.duluthtrading.com/men/pants/


----------



## Lunatic Wrench (May 13, 2018)

SGT E said:


> Best pants made...Cool for summer...warm for winter with the fleece lined....Not too overly expensive but they last forever! The Firehose Work pants rock!
> https://www.duluthtrading.com/men/pants/


I used to be the Duluth poster boy, I'd go to work and the only thing I was wearing that wasn't from them was my boots, stock and underwear. But they have gotten a bit pricey in recent years with TV ads and brick and mortar stores, but I still buy there ballroom carpenter [email protected] $39 now $59, toughest jeans I've ever worn.
I tried a pair of the firehose carpenter pants years ago, they failed at the cargo pocket in short order. Back then I called them about it, they refunded my money and sent a box with a return label, it's not quite like that any more.


----------



## Elvis (Jun 22, 2018)

I also wear Propper pants.
Been wearing them almost daily for several years now.


----------



## Lunatic Wrench (May 13, 2018)

I've been poking around Propper, they do have a wide range of styles and functionality, as well as reasonable prices.


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

I have a few pairs of Propper pants. They came out with the stretchy ones soon after I bought my first two pair of non-stretchy ones. If you get them, get the stretchy, makes all the difference in the world. I love them by the way.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

I like the old style GI BDU pants with the button fly/pockets. The new ones not so much.

The old style North Face packable pants (light weight nylon), and Tibetian hiking pants (cordura) were also good.

I stocked up on all 3 and have yet to use up my stash.

For real cold weather winter the old west German GI issue wool pants.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I'm just a simple country boy.
I have 6 or 8 pairs of Wrangler jeans, 2 pair of Liberty overalls, one pair of Wrangler cargo pants, and one pair of Dockers slacks that go with the one neck tie that I own.


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I'm just a simple country boy.
> I have 6 or 8 pairs of Wrangler jeans, 2 pair of Liberty overalls, one pair of Wrangler cargo pants, and one pair of Dockers slacks that go with the one neck tie that I own.


I find myself wearing cargo pants now most of the time. The sad part? Not because I'm "tacticool" but because I need all those pockets for the numerous medications I carry around LOL!


----------



## Lunatic Wrench (May 13, 2018)

StratMaster said:


> I find myself wearing cargo pants now most of the time. The sad part? Not because I'm "tacticool" but because I need all those pockets for the numerous medications I carry around LOL!


I wear carpenter jeans at work, cell phone in the left thigh pocket, vaporizer in the right. I've nearly thrown those on the ground many times trying to put them in the pockets when wearing regular pants.


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

Lunatic Wrench said:


> I wear carpenter jeans at work, cell phone in the left thigh pocket, vaporizer in the right. I've nearly thrown those on the ground many times trying to put them in the pockets when wearing regular pants.


I too have the cell phone in the left, the Advair and Albuterol in the right.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

We're supposed to wear pants!?!


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I'm just a simple country boy.
> I have 6 or 8 pairs of Wrangler jeans, 2 pair of Liberty overalls, one pair of Wrangler cargo pants, and one pair of Dockers slacks that go with the one neck tie that I own.


Wranglers make my ass look flat.....I never wear Wranglers.....


----------



## Lunatic Wrench (May 13, 2018)

Sasquatch said:


> We're supposed to wear pants!?!


'squatch, I thought I already covered, I mean talked about this.

Let me try to clear this up.
If this is your wardrobe checklist, your good to go.









One exception, your one your way to Walmart


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

B


Old SF Guy said:


> Wranglers make my ass look flat.....I never wear Wranglers.....


I have no ass anyway.
It got worked off years ago.
And besides, at my age, ain't no women looking at my butt anyhow .


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Today I wore a pair of tan (nylon/poly blend) quick dry Red Head (BassPro) cargo britches. I paired them with a nice Under Armor fishing shirt with light blue checkers on a field of white. My shoes were a pair of OBOZ low cut hiking shoes in a blue/green country hue...A perfect Spring ensemble! :vs_balloons:

(Tomorrow I'll double down on the Red Head cargo pants since I didn't spill anything on them and nobody will be the wiser...:vs_smile


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

rice paddy daddy said:


> B
> I have no ass anyway.
> It got worked off years ago.
> And besides, at my age, ain't no women looking at my butt anyhow .


I hear THAT.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Lunatic Wrench said:


> 'squatch, I thought I already covered, I mean talked about this.
> 
> Let me try to clear this up.
> If this is your wardrobe checklist, your good to go.
> ...


Okay but Just so you know I wear my kilt like a Scotsman.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

It’s 4:00 am, I’m still in my pjs


----------



## Lunatic Wrench (May 13, 2018)

Sasquatch said:


> Okay but Just so you know I wear my kilt like a Scotsman.


Well if you need a new one, just let me know, I can stop by Utilikilts store and pick you up a new one on my way home from work anytime.


----------

